# Cubing in Scotland



## giorgi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello guys i am from Georgia but i am living in UK, Scotland in Glasgow and there was just one competition in Edinburgh it will be good to make more Scottish competitions. I will be happy if you made one in Glasgow if not this year maybe next year thanks


----------



## Mr_FreezoYT (Apr 11, 2019)

On the UKCA page you could organize your own Glasgow tournament


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 13, 2019)

Mr_FreezoYT said:


> On the UKCA page you could organize your own Glasgow tournament


The OP quoted appears to be over 5 years old. Please read dates before you construct a response, as this is necroposting.


----------

